# Got a new foster......



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Well we went and picked up 5 male 8 week old labradoodles. Im not a fan of mix breeding but the breeder was offering FREE and we didnt want then to fall in the wrong hands.... Pictures tomorrow the lil guy is out like a light. He was afraid of the crew, but this boy is soooooooooo layed back and sweet.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Can't wait to see pics. Now don't let Rosie the Rambunctious pick on him !!! LOL


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Can't wait to see pics. Now don't let Rosie the Rambunctious pick on him !!! LOL


Rosie wouldnt leave the poor guy alone...... She is such a brat....


----------



## GoldenGirlTN (Mar 30, 2008)

Awww, can't wait for pics!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> Rosie wouldnt leave the poor guy alone...... She is such a brat....


I really love the bratty ones.... esp Rosie !


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

Now these are puppies I want to see! I'm amazed at you and your heart of gold to take them in!!!!!! WOW.


Tiffany


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

TiffanyK said:


> Now these are puppies I want to see! I'm amazed at you and your heart of gold to take them in!!!!!! WOW.
> 
> 
> Tiffany


I only brought 1 of the 5 home...I still have Rosie the Spitfire here and she is enough for 3 pups...:uhoh::uhoh::uhoh::uhoh:


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Another full house weekend at Mary's. LOL can't wait for the pics.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Here is a picture from my camera phone not the best .....


----------



## Jen (Jun 2, 2007)

He's adorable!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He is a cutie and I bet he will be out there wrestling with Rosie in no time. He is so tiny.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Awww...he's a chocolate lab mix. If I had a lab I'd want a chocolate one.

He is just adorable.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Ok those puppies are cute Mary? Admit it, they are cute!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

AndyFarmer said:


> Ok those puppies are cute Mary? Admit it, they are cute!


They are cute..Im just not a big fan of mix breeding to make "designer dogs"


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Too cute:wavey:


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

There's that "halo" again.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

O.K. I want him...LOL!!!! What a little cutie pie. I love chocolate labs!! He doesn't look as "labradoodley" as some that I have seen.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Awww!!! Just look at that face!! What a cutie!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

This lil guy is so good, he slept from 10 pm last night to 8 am this morning...not a peep out of him.....


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

He looks far more chocolate lab than poodle...I think he's adorable. 

Jan, Seamus, Gracie & Phoebe


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

he's quite the cutie. he'll probably find a home pretty quickly.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Phoebe said:


> He looks far more chocolate lab than poodle...I think he's adorable.
> 
> Jan, Seamus, Gracie & Phoebe


of the 5 half look labish and the others look more poodle...


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

Must be tricky doing this designer thing as in the beginning, the breeder probably doesn't have a clue what he/she is going to end up with. 

Jan, Seamus, Gracie & Phoebe


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Phoebe said:


> Must be tricky doing this designer thing as in the beginning, the breeder probably doesn't have a clue what he/she is going to end up with.
> 
> Jan, Seamus, Gracie & Phoebe


I agree the 6 females went quick and she couldnt sell the males.


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

OMGosh! That face!! What a sweetie-pie! And you are wonderful for making sure he finds a home that deserves him.:wave:


----------



## GoldenGirlTN (Mar 30, 2008)

He is adorable! I can smell the puppy breath from here!!


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

oh my god he is just gorgeous 
I just called my hubby over to show him the pictures and I told him he was in a rescue 
he said if he was a bit nearer to home he would have been very tempted to put in an offer lol


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cutie*

Cute doesn't even begin to describe him. 

Cuddly and Chocalatey!!!!


----------

